# City Councilor Flaherty To Run For Boston Mayor



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Michael Flaherty
WBZ

Boston City Councilor Michael Flaherty will be running for Boston mayor.

"Our great city is ready for new leadership," Flaherty said on his *Web site*. "This is going to be a campaign where you and I roll up our sleeves and work together to get Boston working for residents again."

Flaherty, 39, posted his announcement on *YouTube*. A campaign spokesperson confirmed the announcement Sunday morning.

Flaherty said he thinks democracy has become overshadowed by a city government that is "run behind closed doors."

The city councilor is a South Boston native and has been on the council since 2000. He was council president from 2002 to 2006. Before serving on the city council, he was the assistant district attorney for Suffolk County.

Flaherty is a graduate of Boston College and Boston University School of Law.

The election will take place this fall.

http://wbztv.com/local/michael.flaherty.boston.2.917197.html


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Yoon , Flaherty , etc

i'll vote for anyone except mumbles


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Any polling yet, as to who the top challenger to Menino would be? Flaherty? Yoon? Chuck Turner, in yet another inexplicable turn of events? Hey, Curley got re-elected mayor from jail...


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

I think Flaherty's biggest positive for the election is that he's not Tom Menino.

Hope and change, you know.


----------

